# vintage camera with Lomo characteristics



## saintgregor (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Photo Gurus!

Besides my pro-dslr I do own a Lomo LC-A for many years now. I probably have thousands of images in my collection...

I'm now wondering if there is some vintage camera (possibly built a bit more "solid") with similar features:

- very small
- 35mm standard film
- *Automatic shutter speed* (I made some great Lomo-photos where I had to push the release button for 20 minutes...)
- A possible lens cover can be opened very quickly
- No auto-focus. Just a quick estimation of the distance will do.
- Manual film transport
- Wide angle lens (The LC-A features a 32mm lens)

The Rollei 35 looks just great and the build quality seems to be perfect. But there is no automatic shutter speed.

The Minox 35 seems to be a candidate as well. Does anyone know about the shutter-time behaviour and the build quality of this camera? And I think I don't like the lens cover - I think I can't be as fast as with my lomo if I have to open that thing.

Thanks, Gregor


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2009)

I suggest the Olympus XA2

It's not built like a Rollei 35 but it's sturdy enough and about as small.


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 6, 2009)

hmmm... according to that page the maximum shutter speed is 2 seconds. that's not very long.

But besides that it really seems to be an interesting piece of kit. there are some great photos on flickr.

According to this page Olympus XA Series the top model was the XA1. Why do you recommend the XA2 instead?


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2009)

An XA1 would work too but the XA2 has a better meter with a broader range
and more likely to be accurate.  The meter on the XA1 is a selenium type
which don't age as well and are often found to be inaccurate or not
functional after passage of decades since manufacture. The XA2 also
has a slightly faster lens (f/3.5 vs f/4)  and appears to have better build
quality.

But, an XA1 would work if the meter is OK on it.  They're both about the
same size.


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 6, 2009)

and how about the shutter speed? any chance to get beyond 2 seconds?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2009)

saintgregor said:


> Hi Photo Gurus!
> 
> Besides my pro-dslr I do own a Lomo LC-A for many years now. I probably have thousands of images in my collection...
> 
> ...



Stay away from Minox 35. They are infamous for their shutter problems as well as ultra fast battery discharge. I have three of them and I worked on one, making it come alive. It needs the 'original' battery, still found on eBay and will not work with a rigged battery, as many claim. The Minox 35 is an aperture priority camera and it will choose the normal shutter speed. It can be 'tricked' into longer exposure by lowering the ASA/ISO. You need something that's controllable when it comes to longer exposures. Perhaps something totally mechanical shutter-wise?

Rollei 35 is also prone to problems, especially the ones made in Singapore. They have an inner part made of a plastic which can be deformed fast, as I found out. I repaired one and it's not easy.

But...  Both Minox and Rollei have wonderful little lenses. If you find a cheap one, why not? Try it. But always ask first if the shutter works and if it's got an original battery.


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 7, 2009)

What I'm looking for is a reliable camera that I intend to use a lot. I don't want to worry too much about exotic batteries after shooting just a handful of films. thanks for the hint!

The Rollei does not have some kind of automatic shutter. I want to be ready to shoot in a fraction of a second without having to check parameters on the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2009)

The Cosina CX-2 was almost identical to the Lomo....looked the same....same plastic body with an automatic shutter, the same oddly shaped, rotating combination lens protector/viewfinder cover to stop lens-cappers from shooting with the lens capped.

I had a CX-2 that was dropped by a drunk gal at a party in the mid-1980's...it ripped the flash hotshoe right off the top of the camera, leaving a big hole in the top deck of the camera. I think the Cosina CX-2 might actually *be* the Lomo, right down to the dies and tooling. I had my CS-2 back in the summer of 1984,and I suspect Cosina might have sold the production and design to the Lomo folks sometime after the 1990's started.

MIJONJU's HANGOUT: LC-A VS COSINA CX-2
See this fellow's comparison between the two cameras. if you want a vintage camera that looks like a Lomo, feels like a Lomo, and SHOOTS like a Lomo, I think the Cosina CX-2 is virtually the same,exact camera. I believe the CX-2 is the actual Lomo's direct ancestor--the mother of the Lomo if you will.

Cosina CX-2 - Camerapedia.org

I see now that the Cosina CX-2 was also sold as the Petri PX-1,which is shown with a nifty little auto-winder accessory and dedicated PX-1 speedlight.


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 8, 2009)

I came across this camera as well - I just doubt that it's more solid than the LCA (And it's very rare!).

But it really is amazing: There is no camera from the great names like Leica, Voigtländer, etc. with similar features.


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2009)

etc., etc. ...


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 9, 2009)

wow - you really did your homework, compur!

but which of these feature automatic and minutes-long shutter speeds and are built more solid than the Lomo? :raisedbrow:


----------



## compur (Sep 9, 2009)

I just wanted to show a few of the mini 35mm cameras.  There are more.
I'll leave it to you to research their features. I doubt any have shutter 
speeds in minutes.

You know what a "B" shutter speed setting is for, right?


----------



## saintgregor (Sep 11, 2009)

shure - but I would need an extra instrument to measure light. And that is a bit against the concept of catching that very moment (even at night). My Lomo does that for me.

Don't get me wrong: I hope this old Russian camera will be with me for many years to come. I was just asking myself - Is it possible that there is a similar camera by a real quality brand... (That question came up while looking into the window of a vintage camera dealer).


----------

